# This board too short for me?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello all! First time posting here!

I'm currently living up in Dillon, Colorado this winter as a ski bum with several fellow college grads. Unfortunately, I've been away from serious snowboarding for a few years (thats what happens when you go to college with a crappy mountain nearby) so am getting back into everything. My goals this season is to learn switch well enough to ride blues and a few blacks, master FS and BS 360s, and be able to grind most rails without filling out my will beforehand.

I currently ride a Burton 162 Custom from a few years ago. It's a great board but it's pretty tall for me I'd say (I'm 5'10 and 160 lbs). I can't really use this board in the park since it feels kind of clunky so I usually stay with pow, tree runs, and carving nice J's. But that's what I've been doing the last few years so I'd like to push myself out of my comfort zone and try something new. That's the purpose of life, right? 

So I'd like to get a smaller board to focus my game in the park. A friend of mine works at Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorn and mentioned they have a pimp 2009 Lib Tech 148 with banana technology that no one's buying due to the size. I'm not too sure the model, but it looks like a Lib Tech TRS MTX, and is pretty stiff. As much as this board is pimp, I have to wonder if it's too short for me. My friend said that since the 148 is a rocker, the size won't matter as much and it should be pretty good in powder as well. This goes everything I've learned when I first started out snowboarding in high school, so could use some advice here. Is this board worth it or should I look elsewhere (152, 155s?) for a park board?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you should look more in the 151-154 range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I think you should look more in the 151-154 range.


151 is only 2% longer than than 148. Worth it? I might consider a 155 though, if I don't go with the 148.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

leon said:


> Hello all! First time posting here!
> 
> I'm currently living up in Dillon, Colorado this winter as a ski bum with several fellow college grads. Unfortunately, I've been away from serious snowboarding for a few years (thats what happens when you go to college with a crappy mountain nearby) so am getting back into everything. My goals this season is to learn switch well enough to ride blues and a few blacks, master FS and BS 360s, and be able to grind most rails without filling out my will beforehand.
> 
> ...


how much do you weigh? boards are based on weight not height

ha, just read your weight, maybe 153 or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll look around and see if I can find a rocker I like between 151 and 155. If I don't find anything, the 148 should still be a good board? and given that it's pretty stiff (stiffer than my 162), it should be able to handle my weight (10 lbs over recommended weight, I think).

If you guys have any recommendations, feel free to share. Otherwise I'll post here with other boards I find.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I found a couple snowboards I like at evogear.com but would like your feedback / opinions. Note those are 2010 models.

GNU Carbon Credit Series BTX Banana Rocker 153: $399

K2 WWW Rocker 155 (or 148): $379.95

Never Summer Circuit-R Rocker 151 : $399.99

Nitro Sub Pop Rocker 152: $299.90


Are there other websites I should check out for good deals?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

leon said:


> I found a couple snowboards I like at evogear.com but would like your feedback / opinions. Note those are 2010 models.
> 
> GNU Carbon Credit Series BTX Banana Rocker 153: $399
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Capita Horrorscope FK. :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go with a 152 or so. The 152 will allow you to ride in the park but let you take it out to the slopes as well without having to swith out boards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Go with a 152 or so. The 152 will allow you to ride in the park but let you take it out to the slopes as well without having to swith out boards.





Progress said:


> Don't forget the Capita Horrorscope FK. :thumbsup:



I did look at the Horrorscope, but haven't read much about it. I do like the K2 WWW, but read the WWW is somewhat soft/noodly so it might not be that great for doing quick pow runs between lap (or am I reading too much into it?)


Also I'm curious -- are there any advantages/disadvantages to metal bindings compared to plastic bindings?


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

leon said:


> I did look at the Horrorscope, but haven't read much about it. I do like the K2 WWW, but read the WWW is somewhat soft/noodly so it might not be that great for doing quick pow runs between lap (or am I reading too much into it?)
> 
> 
> Also I'm curious -- are there any advantages/disadvantages to metal bindings compared to plastic bindings?


I havent ridden either boards but from what I've heard the www is pretty much a noodle and is mainly for jibs. I cant imagine it hold up well outside the park. Ive heard great things about the horroscope and Im actually hoping to pick one up at the end of the season.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah too small. Find a 151-156. Its about your weight, and every 5 centimeters makes a huge difference in the feel of your board. A short board will be to squirrel'y and will snap very easily. i snaped my 147.5 a while ago and was soooo sad about it. 152's (Give or take 2 centimeters will be very nimble and strong for you withought a doubt. Your kinda novice to this park stuff anyways so you cant hurt it too much


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Yeah too small. Find a 151-156. Its about your weight, and every 5 centimeters makes a huge difference in the feel of your board. A short board will be to squirrel'y and will snap very easily. i snaped my 147.5 a while ago and was soooo sad about it. 152's (Give or take 2 centimeters will be very nimble and strong for you withought a doubt. Your kinda novice to this park stuff anyways so you cant hurt it too much


I got a 152 Skate Banana at a decent price, took it out to Peak 7 at Breckenridge and totally killed the whole mountain from tree runs to bombing off rollers. Later went to the park on Peak 8 and rails/kickers were easier for me to practice on. Most fun I've ever had in a loooong time and definitely mops the floor (slope?) with my ancient 162 Custom.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

tried out my m8s horrorscope for a day, awesome board.
my experience was that the board wuz flexy and soft, but not too soft to hit some decent kickers
it had a good amount of pop too 
i would say the horrorscope is a good freestyle board, for park and up to medium sized kickers. it also handled pow pretty well in my opinion


----------

